# Free Web Site?



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I had a web site a few years ago that was free, but I can't remember where I found it, and I lost everything in my computer some time back, so that avenue is closed. It was very easy to add products and everything else I wanted to do. If anyone knows of a free place to get a web site I would appreciate a heads up. I did pay for my domain name of course and a shopping cart though the one I had was pretty poor. So I'm also shopping for a very inexpensive shopping cart that will allow me to accept credit cards. I don't know much about this, so any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I wont recommend a free host but Paypal has a shopping cart of sorts that is free, minus regular fees of course.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Not free, but siteground.com is less than $100 a year. 
(The free websites are getting few and far between. Yahoo/geocities no longer has them, I don't think homestead has them anymore either...)

I like siteground though because they'll load one of the free shopping carts like Zen, osCommerce, CRELoaded, etc. for you as part of your package. 
And the open source carts are usually seamlessly integrated with PayPal and other card processors. 

Personally, I use CRELoaded (and PayPal), but I think I'd lean toward Magento if I were starting again.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I was just reading about Pay Pal. I didn't realize they had a shopping cart I could use. The site I'm doing will be pretty simple and never have more than 20 items. Could I just use Pay Pal and no other shopping cart. And will I be able to take credit cards through them? Thanks. 

I appreciate all the help but I'll be honest, most of it might as well be in a foreign language. I'm learning as I go, but since I am clueless I'm not learning very quickly.

Nomad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

ErinP said:


> Not free, but siteground.com is less than $100 a year.
> 
> I like siteground though because they'll load one of the free shopping carts like Zen, osCommerce, CRELoaded, etc. for you as part of your package.
> And the open source carts are usually seamlessly integrated with PayPal and other card processors.
> ...


Siteground has a private special right now of $10 for 1 year. If anyone is interested, let me know and I will pm you the link.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nomad said:


> I was just reading about Pay Pal. I didn't realize they had a shopping cart I could use. The site I'm doing will be pretty simple and never have more than 20 items. Could I just use Pay Pal and no other shopping cart. And will I be able to take credit cards through them? Thanks.
> 
> I appreciate all the help but I'll be honest, most of it might as well be in a foreign language. I'm learning as I go, but since I am clueless I'm not learning very quickly.
> 
> Nomad


With only 20 items, this would probably be the _best_ way to go. 
You can create simple HTML pages with PayPal checkout buttons for each item. 

You might also look into Yahoo Small biz solutions and see if they have web hosting you might like. 
I think Yahoo is far more user friendly than siteground, but Yahoo won't install carts for you. But, it sounds like you might not even need a cart if PayPal buttons would work.

Simple. 
Stick with simple if at all possible!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

ErinP said:


> With only 20 items, this would probably be the _best_ way to go.
> You can create simple HTML pages with PayPal checkout buttons for each item.
> 
> You might also look into Yahoo Small biz solutions and see if they have web hosting you might like.
> ...


Simple is the way I need to. I decided to go with Siteground to save some money. I think I can handle putting buttons in for Pay Pal. I read about the way it's done and I can do that. Thanks for the help. Now all I need to do is figure out how to make the site.


Nomad


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

freeweb.com or some thing like that do a google search i use to have one but it wasnt all that good


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Be cautios, "no free lunch" in the long run. A year or two as offered, but read the fine print. You may get locked in as fees increase. I had a few sites before, and the best, at the time, was NSI (Network Solutions, Inc.) My FIL was a programmer/web builder, and was in the know. They were honorable ('tho-be-it a little more technical) and kept their offer no matter how big your site became. If you locked in, you were locked in none the less, but you could fare very well.
For me, I went a trade route. Used ebay, PayPal, and hosted myself until I realized that my services were better served (in my area) by word of mouth. Dropped all my sites.
If you are marketing an "in home produced" type article, the former would be my suggestion to look at. If you are doing retail or resale, never hurts to check out ebay etc.
For what it's worth.
Matt


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I went with Siteground because I got a year of hosting and a domain name for under $10. If things change where we are doing enough business to warrant something else, I will move to a different place. I hate Ebay and only sell on there because I haven't found a way to sell things anywhere else. I have been selling mostly slot cars and related items, but I don't know if I'll sell the greeting cards, note cards and prints on there. I am disgusted by their rules about feedback. Nothing angers me more than getting undeserved nagative feedback with no recourse. 

Nomad


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Nomad, have you checked out www.etsy.com for the cards?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Nomad, have you checked out www.etsy.com for the cards?


Yes, I have my eye on them. I plan to put some cards on there as soon as we get some sets put together. Based on the prices I see, I think a set of six different cards for $9.95 isn't out of line.

Nomad


----------



## HillsideWayCSA (Feb 22, 2010)

www.ecrater.com 

"eCRATER is both a free web store builder and a free online marketplace. If you are a seller you can create your own free online store in minutes. If you are a buyer you can browse and search among millions of products."

quoted off the site

I'm playing with one at the moment.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

HillsideWayCSA said:


> www.ecrater.com
> 
> "eCRATER is both a free web store builder and a free online marketplace. If you are a seller you can create your own free online store in minutes. If you are a buyer you can browse and search among millions of products."
> 
> ...



I wish I had seen this before I chose the other place. If I can't get that one set up pretty soon I will change.

Nomad


----------

